# Not a middle weight guy with a question...



## BWbiker (Nov 1, 2009)

Does anyone know about what year the tires I have listed FS are? They are Carlisle (made in USA) gray in color. I am not a middle weight collector and I have no clue other than to guess late 60's or 70's? Thanks for any input. Brad


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Not a Middleweight Guy with an Answer*

I think you are probably right about the date for the tires considering Carlisle is no longer with us. My understanding is that grey rubber tires were meant for wheelchair applications so they wouldn't leave black scuff marks on the floor. So...these tires are just the thing for collectors of junior sized middleweights (or big boy 24" muscle bikes) that do a lot of their riding indoors.


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Not a Middleweight Guy with a Suggestion*

And, you might want to offer them on the Ratrod site.


----------



## BWbiker (Nov 1, 2009)

*Schwinn Wheel chairs?*



RMS37 said:


> I think you are probably right about the date for the tires considering Carlisle is no longer with us. My understanding is that grey rubber tires were meant for wheelchair applications so they wouldn't leave black scuff marks on the floor. So...these tires are just the thing for collectors of junior sized middleweights (or big boy 24" muscle bikes) that do a lot of their riding indoors.



I hear you Phil. The wheel chair thought crossed my mind but since these are marked fits S7's & British F size Rims and called "Road Grippers" I know they were meant for Schwinn applications. Good idea for RATS! Brad:eek:


----------

